# [SOLVED] Wont boot up, Stuck on first boot screen, Bios running extremely slow.



## bhfboss (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am trying to fix a laptop for a friend

It is a Toshiba Satellite L-655-S5061

model psk2uu-005001

ran windows 7


When i turn it on...it shows this screen...










in the lower left corner it says

Press F2 to enter setup, F12 to enter multiboot selection menu

If i press either one of them...it just said loading..but never really gets anywhere..I waited several minutes.

I can pres ESC

and it brings me to the sceen that shows processor name..and drives..and all that stuff..

from there if i press f2..it takes me into bios after a few minutes.

I just tried to press ESC..this time it didnt do anything..Im still stuck on that first screen.

I have windows 7 on a usb drive. I was going to use it to install windows...but i cant get passed that first screen.

the one time i managed to get into bios..i set it to default settings and put my usb as first boot device...Still no luck..

oh and the time i entered the bios...It was running SO SLOW..

from menu to menu..it was extremely slow. 

Any ideas?

Thank you guys in advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Wont boot up, Stuck on first boot screen, Bios running extremely slow.*

check the hard drive

Software Utilities


----------



## aaronmarsh632 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Wont boot up, Stuck on first boot screen, Bios running extremely slow.*

Hi,

It could be a piece of hardware which is failing but before u do any tests i got a couple questions. Does it boot into windows if u leave it and not press anything, if not does it attempt to boot from the hard drive? or does it just hang like this? Secondly have u got the usb drive connected to the laptop whilst you are turning it on, if so remove it and see if it boots or see if you can enter bios. I had issue with some of the older hp 'puters once which did the same if a usb drive was connected during boot.


----------



## bhfboss (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Wont boot up, Stuck on first boot screen, Bios running extremely slow.*



aaronmarsh632 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It could be a piece of hardware which is failing but before u do any tests i got a couple questions. Does it boot into windows if u leave it and not press anything, if not does it attempt to boot from the hard drive? or does it just hang like this? Secondly have u got the usb drive connected to the laptop whilst you are turning it on, if so remove it and see if it boots or see if you can enter bios. I had issue with some of the older hp 'puters once which did the same if a usb drive was connected during boot.




It does not boot windows at all. It just hands on that same screen. I tried leaving it in, and taking it out. Does not get passed that screen.

I managed to get into bios once...but press ESC and then f2 for bios. I changed boot priority to the usb storage device. This did not fix the boot. It just hangs on that screen.


I got a hard drive from a different laptop..my next move is to switch them and see if that changes it.

any other questions please let me know.

thank you both


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Wont boot up, Stuck on first boot screen, Bios running extremely slow.*

moving a drive from one machine to another rarely boots as it looks for the m/b it was configured on and stops dead when it does not find it


----------



## bhfboss (Oct 2, 2011)

I put a different hd in from another laptop...it instally..went passed that one screen shown above...formatting now..and im installing windows 

Seems to be working so far.

almost done

Ok its working now. But I am missing drivers for wifi. 

There is an X over the icon. Says I need drivers.

It is a Toshiba Satellite L-655-S5061

model psk2uu-005001

anyone know where I can obtain those?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Wont boot up, Stuck on first boot screen, Bios running extremely slow.*

Model Content Page

have you tried windows update


----------



## bhfboss (Oct 2, 2011)

Cant try windows update if there is no internet connection. The drivers are needed to make the internet connection work.

But anyway I did find the drivers and everything is working 

thank you all for the help.

I have one issue ...and its really simple for some of you.

In bios..the password is set to start up and ask for password..

i set it as password.. for start up and for hd...im trying to remove the passwords..So it doesnt ask for them.

I can not remove them for some reason..there is no option to just take the password out..I tried loading defaults..but it doesnt affect the password. What u guys think?

I have recorded a video of the issue. 

View My Video

just maximize video and pause if needed to see things clearly.

Thank you again. Off to bed.. Been at this for hours trying to figure it out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Wont boot up, Stuck on first boot screen, Bios running extremely slow.*

it is a security feature with laptops once you set the password you cannot always change it or bypass it

so you never want to forget it

we offer no assistance with password problems under the forum rules


----------



## bhfboss (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks ill try that now aaron 

lol aaron you are a genious. It worked. Lol how simple but i was so lost..

Thank you all for everything!


----------

